# Mail vers Thunderbird



## Anonyme (10 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite importer des courriels de Maill vers Thunderbird.
Malgré mes recherches je ne trouve pas  de solution.  C'est tout à fait possible dans l'autre sens, ou avec Eudora, mais là


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2007)

Coucou
comment t'as cherché? :mouais: 

Sujet moultes fois abordé sur le web, y compris sur Macg 

la derniere fois il y a quelques semaines
là
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=126012

( ce n'est que le dernier des sujets, il y en a d'autres)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2007)

Je vais regarder ce lien merci. J'ai cherché avec google à partir de différentes formulations comme "importer de mail vers thunderbird" ect... J'ai trouvé des extension pour faire des glisser/déposer mais elle ne fonctionnent que sous windows


----------

